# EPS in TIF konvertieren, was ist mit der Dateigröße die sich ändert?



## Tixiland (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ist es richtig daß, wenn man in Freehand eine EPS Datei in TIf konvertiert, sich die Dateigröße wie bei mir im DinA 2 Format 426 x 610 in eine Tif Datei mit der Größe 1209 x 1730 verändert, das Format aber trotzdem immer noch DinA 2 ist? Oder muss da irgendetwas verändert werden?

LG,  

TIXI


----------



## akrite (4. Januar 2006)

...wenn ich mir die Maße(in mm) der EPS angucke und mit 300 (für 300dpi) multipliziere kommen die richtige (annäherend) Werte in Pixel raus - stimmt also.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Tixiland (4. Januar 2006)

Super, dnake Dir!


----------

